# Recommendation for a petrol strimmer please.



## Kingfisher101 (30 Jul 2021)

Hi, I have a small meadow at the bottom of my garden and I would like to strim it down myself instead of hiring gardeners to do it. I know I need a petrol strimmer as its really high weeds/grass and I was told that by the gardeners last year. I'm after one that had the loop handle on the shaft not the big wide bars and it needs to be straightforward to use in all aspects. Has anyone got any direct experience of petrol strimmers? and could you recommend one please? All the inexpensive ones people say are rubbish and I think £300 plus is a lot to fork out for something really thats going to be used on an occasional basis.


----------



## Cycleops (30 Jul 2021)

I bought a Ryobi one down here a couple of years ago, don’t think I paid much for it but works absolutely fine.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Jul 2021)

The answer is probably Stihl if it's a meadow, even for occasional use.


----------



## Stephenite (30 Jul 2021)

Is it not possible to hire? Or borrow?

I have a Stihl with wide bars that I’ve sort of inherited. It is possible to attach a harness. Quality piece of kit.


----------



## MichaelW2 (30 Jul 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> The answer is probably Stihl if it's a meadow, even for occasional use.


I borrow one of these for my meadow cutting but with the reciprocating hedge trimmer blades not spinning chord. I look after an old graveyard and once or twice year give it a cut.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (30 Jul 2021)

The motor is one thing, but getting the cutting string to last without continually snapping is something I've never mastered. The best I found was one I borrowed from a mate, that had a circular saw blade welded to the shaft as a cutter.


----------



## KnittyNorah (30 Jul 2021)

Get a good scythe. They are not difficult to use and it can be very meditative, on a nice evening, to peacefully scythe pathways through a small meadow or large overgrown lawn. No maintenance other than a rub with a stone and no pollution of _any_ sort.


----------



## vickster (30 Jul 2021)

Small flock of sheep


----------



## Electric_Andy (30 Jul 2021)

There are loads in my area going 2nd hand. I'd start there. Secondly there are dozens of very affordable blades that will last much longer than cord. Thirdly, make sure whatever you buy has a harness. It's back breaking without one


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Jul 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Get a good scythe. They are not difficult to use and it can be very meditative, on a nice evening, to peacefully scythe pathways through a small meadow or large overgrown lawn. No maintenance other than a rub with a stone and no pollution of _any_ sort.
> Mr G Reaper


Signed that off for you


----------



## Kingfisher101 (30 Jul 2021)

Stephenite said:


> Is it not possible to hire? Or borrow?
> 
> I have a Stihl with wide bars that I’ve sort of inherited. It is possible to attach a harness. Quality piece of kit.


No one I know has one and for a little more than the cost of hiring you can buy one. I will keep looking locally but as I dont drive its difficult unless they deliver. I messaged someone yesterday about one but he wouldn't deliver it.


----------



## HMS_Dave (30 Jul 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Get a good scythe. They are not difficult to use and it can be very meditative, on a nice evening, to peacefully scythe pathways through a small meadow or large overgrown lawn. No maintenance other than a rub with a stone and no pollution of _any_ sort.


Where's @classic33 when you need him?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Where's @classic33 when you need him?


You called!!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (30 Jul 2021)

I have a large Stihl one which I bought off Facebook for £130, it's a two stroke and pretty noisy. No problem starting even though it only gets occasional use (I only do my meadow a couple of times a year).
Where I volunteer we have two Honda ones, which are four stroke and much quieter. They are around £450 new. Again, easy starters. 
I prefer 3mm cord on both for grass, I would only use a blade on thick things like docks and thistles. 
Steer away from cheaper two stroke ones, they can be a pig to start after a while. 

That all said, depending on the size of the area you have, if it's not too large, I would also say get and learn how to use a scythe. Keep the blade razor sharp (memories flood back off me slicing open my thumb 40 years ago whilst I was sharpening one) and it's not hard.


----------



## presta (30 Jul 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> getting the cutting string to last without continually snapping is something I've never mastered


This.
I don't have a petrol one, but if they're the same PITA that my electric ones are, I don't want one. I rarely use mine because it's a bind stopping every 10-15 seconds to feed/rethread the cord after it breaks.


----------



## Randomnerd (30 Jul 2021)

A strimmer under 30 odd ccs will struggle with meadow grass. You need a machine that will run a grass mowing blade, much like a smaller version of a lawnmower rotary blade. 

The cheap machines will struggle. 

Get someone in once a year. I can cut roughly 300m2 in just over an hour with a big Stihl Fs460 for a rough guide. 

A good hand with a scythe can cut even faster. Scything is an art - there is a lot to learn and it can be very frustrating unless you are well taught. 

Farm it out to a good operator, or leave it to grow over each year and die back Just keep the weed plants in check by selective cutting and root pulling. Great for wildlife.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (30 Jul 2021)

Yes I know but its costing me £150 to have a holly bush taken out and stump grinded,a big tree trimmed and a small hedge trimmed. It was £130 for the strim last year and the hedge. Knocking on £300 each Autumn is too much IMO. I'd rather do it myself.
I have been trimming bits with the general garden shears but the area is too much for this really.


----------



## OldShep (30 Jul 2021)

I’ve had a Honda s trimmer for 15 years id never go back to a 2stroke. 
Also get an aluminium head that can take a square 4mm cord. I find a fitting lasts a tank full even in tough areas.


----------



## figbat (30 Jul 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> No maintenance other than a rub with a stone and no pollution of _any_ sort.


You don’t breathe out?!


----------



## KnittyNorah (30 Jul 2021)

figbat said:


> You don’t breathe out?!



Well, as it'd be me powering the cutting device, not a fossil fuel or even wood gas - there is no pollution produced _by the cutting device _when in use.


----------



## Gillstay (31 Jul 2021)

The other thing you could do is to sow some Yellow Rattle as it would stop the grass growing so well, and is quite attractive wildflower.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (5 Aug 2021)

In the end I hired a Stihl strimmer it was £30 and £10 delivery for all day and a tank of petrol. I did the strim in half and hour or so and then cleaned up the grass etc. It was worth it I think.
It was a professional one and it was easy to start and operate.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Aug 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> In the end I hired a Stihl strimmer it was £30 and £10 delivery for all day and a tank of petrol. I did the strim in half and hour or so and then cleaned up the grass etc. It was worth it I think.
> It was a professional one and it was easy to start and operate.



I was just about to mention that Lidl has a petrol strimmer with steel blade in store for £129.99 but I see you no longer need it.


----------

